# CPB versus CPC-P



## 35350637 (Sep 26, 2015)

Trying to decide  which certification  to obtain, passing  ratio? Which one has the higher  passing rate?


----------



## philipwells (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you have experience in either? I'm guessing the CPB is probably the easiest of all the certifications if you have been in medical billing at all.


----------

